# Dendrobates auratus



## Frogsrule (Nov 25, 2009)

I recently got a pair of Dendrobates auratus in the hopes of breeding them they are my first dart frogs but not my first frogs (I have been owning frogs for 6 or 7 years) I think I know most of it but I thought I would ask because I have never done it before.


----------



## ChrisK (Oct 28, 2008)

What is the question?


----------



## Frogsrule (Nov 25, 2009)

Oops sorry I meant to say if anyone knew any info about breeding them.


----------



## ChrisK (Oct 28, 2008)

Oh ok check this out: 

http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/care-sheets/14619-dendrobates-auratus-novice.html

http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/care-sheets/13183-egg-care-sheet.html

Some other good info in the care sheets section too, and lots of people on here bred auratus who will probably tell you some more tips


----------



## Frogsrule (Nov 25, 2009)

Also thought I would add they were labeled as "el lope" don't know what that means??


----------



## ChrisK (Oct 28, 2008)

Take some pics of them and post them here, like I said there are a lot of auratus experts around (not me )


----------



## skylsdale (Sep 16, 2007)

That would be "El Cope."

Also, a little punctuation between complete thoughts goes a long way in people being able to understand posts.


----------



## Frogsrule (Nov 25, 2009)

skylsdale said:


> That would be "El Cope."
> 
> Also, a little punctuation between complete thoughts goes a long way in people being able to understand posts.


wow CRAP I need to reread 3 times I guess. I just reread my posts after reading this post and I see what you mean!!! I blame that on the fact for the last 4 weeks I have had very little sleep lol. 

Thanks for the correction regarding the El Cope I guess they made a typo on the container. 



> Take some pics of them and post them here, like I said there are a lot of auratus experts around


Will do!!


----------



## Frogsrule (Nov 25, 2009)

Here are the pics I promised!


----------

